# E-gate office at terminal three?



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an e-gate office (the one that can issue the cards) at Terminal 3 in Dubai? 

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I came through there today and didn't notice. Mind you, I wasn't looking. I'm flying back out in a few days and if I go through terminal 3 I'll make sure I have a look


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

There's an office in the arrivals area just to the left of the egates but not sure if they issue cards or just deal with problems with the gates. The office upstairs in departures in terminal 1definitely issues cards.


----------

